# One Band Wearing Faster Than The Other One



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello community,

Today I noticed that one band (apperently always the left one) is wearing off real quick and getting defects in a certain distances. I am curious what could cause this.
I made a new bandset yesterday for a small frame (Bill Hays Mini Hunter Variant): TBG 20mm straight cut for target shooting 8mm steel







This bandset has only about 150 shots so far.







Here you can hopefully see the defects in detail.

---------------------------------

I then looked at another frame very similar to the one above and inspected the bandset which has approximately 500+ shots on. The bandset has the same dimensions than above but slightly longer bands. It got the same "wrinkles" than above and also only on one band







The detail view shows that the wear has progressed. I guess because it has more shots on.








--------------------------------

Now comes the odd thing! On my third frame (Axiom based) my setup is 25mm straight cut TBG for shooting 10.5mm steel. The bandset has also about 400-500 shots on but shows NO WEAR at all.








All three bandsets were made of the same batch of TBG so I can eliminate materiel defects. The fork tips on all the cattys are equal in smoothness. Also I do not draw the bands to its maximum elongation. I think I am using appropriate ammunition for the bandsets as I don't get any handslaps. I do shoot OTT with twisting the pouch 90 degrees. If you need more info please tell me. I really wanna find out what causes this wear just on one band on the smaller frames.

Thanks in advance,

Simon


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Hello community,
> 
> Today I noticed that one band (apperently always the left one) is wearing off real quick and getting defects in a certain distances. I am curious what could cause this.
> I made a new bandset yesterday for a small frame (Bill Hays Mini Hunter Variant): TBG 20mm straight cut for target shooting 8mm steel
> ...


Stand sideways in front of a mirror and draw your slingshot as you always do. Make sure the tips are square (90 degrees) with the bands. If you are not holding the slingshot square to the bands one band can be lengthened a bit more than the other. I think the problem you describe could be caused by that. I had the same problem last year, and not holding the slingshot square was the cause. At least the problem went away when I trained myself to hold the slingshot properly.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Henry. That sounds plausible. Will try that in a minute


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay. Henry, you were right. I drew all three slingshots the way I always do and then looked in the mirror and it seems I do stretch the band where the wrinkles occur just a slighly bit further. I noticed it on the small frames likewise on the bigger one. But this angle was really small... hmmm... Why are there no defects on the larger bandset then? Because wider bands don't wear as soon ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Okay. Henry, you were right. I drew all three slingshots the way I always do and then looked in the mirror and it seems I do stretch the band where the wrinkles occur just a slighly bit further. I noticed it on the small frames likewise on the bigger one. But this angle was really small... hmmm... Why are there no defects on the larger bandset then? Because wider bands don't wear as soon ?


It could be any number of things. Maybe when you're shooting it, the stronger pull forces you to align the tips better. Maybe the tips of that frame are a little bit smoother than the others. Whatever, it's just one of the things that make slingshooting so fascinating. Who would believe that such a simple machine could offer so much entertainment and education?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out some slow motion videos posts of the band release.. I assume you hold the sling in your left and its the bottom band . That bottom band is stacking on the bottom fork. You need to get more of a forward flip action with the narrow forks so the bands clear It's the bottom band that always fails first.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

If I had a slow motion camera I'd do this. I guess this would help to identify it better. I am holding the sling in my right hand and draw with the left hand. Yes it its always the bottom band. Don't know why but I don't really like flipping the catty. It seems that I am not so accurate when flipping. I guess I will make mid size slingshots in the future and hope there are not as much probs. Although I like the very small frames with narrow forks a lot because of they are just so pocketable.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

My bottom band always breaks first, too, at the pouch. I don't wanna flip, u can't make me!


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had the same problem except it the top band.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

[sub]I had a similar experience with a single tube setup. So apperently it does happen to tubes too.[/sub]
[sub]Henry's explanation makes sense. [/sub]
[sub]I checked my grip in the mirror and I noticed that my thumb need to come a little bit more forward to have the forks square with the bands.[/sub]

[sub]Yes, Henry, simple machine and sooo many things to consider. [/sub]


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if the shape of the fork top plays a certain role too.
If the top is round it seems that the bands clear the fork better and don't hit it .
A flat fork top needs more flipping for the rubber to clear the fork.
IMHO.


----------



## jamin (Nov 6, 2012)

I am researching this also. I have noticed that the factory edge is kinda jagged. bands I made using factory edge did this. Bands that where roto cut on both sides have not. Only on 2nd set, so not sure. I hope someone else can input on this.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

My bottom band always wears out first also but by the time there is a tear, always by the pouch so far, both bands are worn pretty good. I had to learn how to shoot with the slingshot squared at a 90 degree angle too.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would have thought that you have a rough spot on your fork tip.


----------

